# Prepper Nurse - Video on Suicide



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Yesterday was a sad day. Another famous person who has done much to help others, including soldiers, committed suicide. None of us is powerful enough to stop someone from committing suicide (when the pain is unbearable), and none of us is powerful enough to cause someone to commit suicide (the will to live is so strong). My experience has been that if someone really wants to commit suicide they will find a way. If we can help them to stay in the game, holding on to the hope of better days, then that's a huge success.Those who are suicidal and those supporting them deserve the very best of help. If they do choose to exist this life, then those left behind deserve our greatest sympathy and support.

If you like youtube videos here's one I posted last night about suicide  Prepper Nurse


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it just me or does Prepper-Nurse look like the girl on Sharktopuss 
NO I was not watching shark week it was on while I was posting a while ago.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

nightwing said:


> Is it just me or does Prepper-Nurse look like the girl on Sharktopuss
> NO I was not watching shark week it was on while I was posting a while ago.


LOL! I have no idea who is on Sharktopuss - Jaws did me in forever and all time when it comes to those creatures  Actually, I can't even handle Stephen King movies!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you are in an organization (law enforcement, emergency services, community service, faith based...) that could use training on suicide prevention, awareness or otherwise, contact this organization.

http://www.overcomingthedarkness.com/

I know Eric (Executive Director there) and he really knows his stuff.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

ZoomZoom said:


> If you are in an organization (law enforcement, emergency services, community service, faith based...) that could use training on suicide prevention, awareness or otherwise, contact this organization.
> 
> http://www.overcomingthedarkness.com/
> 
> I know Eric (Executive Director there) and he really knows his stuff.


Thank you so much ZoomZoom!


----------

